# Youngstown, OH, F, #74



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

This wonderful dog came in on:
JANUARY 26 This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 
FEBRUARY 1
This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG. 

PLEASE HELP US SAVE THIS DOG!!!










*74 PURE!'s Contact Info*

*Mahoning County Dog Pound*, Youngstown, OH 

Phone: Please use email
Email Mahoning County Dog Pound
See more pets from Mahoning County Dog Pound
For more information, visit Mahoning County Dog Pound's Web site.


----------



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)

She looks real young. And very pretty.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Youngstown, OH | 74 PURE!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

She is described as a wonderful purebred dog...BUMP!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

And another bump for the pretty little girl - her tail says she's worried....
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## jacksons.mama (Apr 26, 2008)

What a beauty!!


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------

